# Got hit by Lyft driver who was at fault need advice



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

Make a long story short, lyft driver was pulling out of parking space and hit my rear passenger door. His personal insurance which is Geoco has denied coverage and would not state why other than "security purposes". Should I keep pressing his Geico insurance or deal with Lyfts?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Were you online at the time? If not, your personal insurance should handle it for you.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

lawyer up and sue. Geico may of denied the claim because he does not have the correct coverage. Also if it is a small amount under 4K for repairs you can sue him in small claims court and also report this accident to the police or highway patrol.


----------



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

I was online at the time. In fact, I accepted a ride before the accident happened.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberDuper91 said:


> Make a long story short, lyft driver was pulling out of parking space and hit my rear passenger door. His personal insurance which is Geoco has denied coverage and would not state why other than "security purposes". Should I keep pressing his Geico insurance or deal with Lyfts?


Both you should have gotten together and agreed to use personal insurance, and not involve Uber/Lyft.
That just complicated things


----------



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Both you should have gotten together and agreed to use personal insurance, and not involve Uber/Lyft.
> That just complicated things


Well I did have a witness on the scene that advocated for me. We were going to go that route it's just that witness spilled the beans on him working for lyft.

I'm not at fault here so I'm not going to let james river insurance know about it, because they don't need to. Witness already made a statement to my personal insurance so I'll just have them relay that information to Lyft and hope for the best.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

What is stating may not even be true just so you know lift has a $2,500 deductible so he's the one that's responsible for it not as insurance company he has to pay the first $2,500 Uber is $1,000 deductible if he's at fault you need to pursue it and I would not turn it into my own personal insurance you will also be having a deductible with that


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> What is stating may not even be true just so you know lift has a $2,500 deductible so he's the one that's responsible for it not as insurance company he has to pay the first $2,500 Uber is $1,000 deductible if he's at fault you need to pursue it and I would not turn it into my own personal insurance you will also be having a deductible with that


Since the his damage is third party to the Lyft driver's at fault, Lyft should repair the OP's vehicle without worrying about a deductible. The deductible that the at-fault lyft driver pays for is if he wants his car fixed but liability will get covered regardless.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberDuper91 said:


> Make a long story short, lyft driver was pulling out of parking space and hit my rear passenger door. His personal insurance which is Geoco has denied coverage and would not state why other than "security purposes". Should I keep pressing his Geico insurance or deal with Lyfts?


A classmate hit my car in my school parking lot while I was inside during class time. He took off but my school security cameras caught him. My car is an Exchange Lease car and its a brand new Prius C2 so you know I was pissed. Because I was not on duty, I contacted my insurance company State Farm. They went after the student. He did not have insurance at the time he hit my car, but the very next day he got insurance (Progressive). State Farm went after his insurance and they fought it out for 2 months, (I got my car fixed in just two weeks but State Farm payed for it, then went after Progressive.) State Farm also lowered my deductible to $100.00 just to get it fixed then raised it back up after. They reimbursed me the $100.00 after. Progressive also payed for my 5 day rental car and paid me $120.00 a day for the time I couldn't work because you can't use a rental on the platform. I never contacted James River. Last I heard, Progressive dropped the other student, and State Farm is suing the guy for damages not covered by Progressive.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> A classmate hit my car in my school parking lot while I was inside during class time. He took off but my school security cameras caught him. My car is an Exchange Lease car and its a brand new Prius C2 so you know I was pissed. Because I was not on duty, I contacted my insurance company State Farm. They went after the student. He did not have insurance at the time he hit my car, but the very next day he got insurance (Progressive).* State Farm went after his insurance and they fought it out for 2 months*, (I got my car fixed in just two weeks but State Farm payed for it, then went after Progressive.) State Farm also lowered my deductible to $100.00 just to get it fixed then raised it back up after. They reimbursed me the $100.00 after. *Progressive also payed for my 5 day rental car* and paid me $120.00 a day for the time I couldn't work because you can't use a rental on the platform. I never contacted James River. Last I heard, Progressive dropped the other student, and State Farm is suing the guy for damages not covered by Progressive.


Progressive would't pay a penny if he wasnt insured with them until the day after. 
State Farm is also smart enough not to go after progressive. He wasn't with them. They would be going after him individually.
This story doesnt add up.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Progressive would't pay a penny if he wasnt insured with them until the day after.
> State Farm is also smart enough not to go after progressive. He wasn't with them. They would be going after him individually.
> This story doesnt add up.


Well it happened and I got no reason to make up such a boring story so don't know what to tell you. I'm a full time college Student, part time worker, and a couple of thousand dollars got paid to fix at the time brand new 2016 Prius and it sure as hell didn't come out of my pocket. Like I said, state farm went after the insured, and his policy holder, I got my car fixed , got paid, last I heard state farm is suing the driver for "unrecovered" damages, I havent seen him at school since, I think he dropped, don't care, cuz my car is fixed, and I got finals all this week.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Well it happened and I got no reason to make up such a boring story so don't know what to tell you. I'm a full time college Student, part time worker, and a couple of thousand dollars got paid to fix at the time brand new 2016 Prius and it sure as hell didn't come out of my pocket. Like I said, state farm went after the insured, and his policy holder, I got my car fixed , got paid, last I heard state farm is suing the driver for "unrecovered" damages, I havent seen him at school since, I think he dropped, don't care, cuz my car is fixed, and I got finals all this week.


Basically your insurance did a "pay and chase." They paid your claim (assuming you had uninsured motorist coverage) and then chased after the person who hit you (or their parents) and their insurance company to try to recoup. It is weird though that Progressive would pay anything for someone who wasn't covered by them yet when the accident took place. Either they were acting as a goodwill gesture or someone fudged the dates to them.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> Basically your insurance did a "pay and chase." They paid your claim (assuming you had uninsured motorist coverage) and then chased after the person who hit you (or their parents) and their insurance company to try to recoup. It is weird though that Progressive would pay anything for someone who wasn't covered by them yet when the accident took place. Either they were acting as a goodwill gesture or someone fudged the dates to them.


Thank you for explaining. Like I said, I'm a college student but I do not know too much about how insurance companies work. All I can go by is what they told me. I do believe, your explanation of maybe someone fudging the numbers. I'm certain if this was my personal vehicle, I would have been SOL. I think it was just nobody wanted to deal with Uber. I remember every time I spoke with some one working with me about this matter and I told them this car belongs to Uber, and not me.....the response was "oh....oh......OH!! OK! Let me transfer you to my supervisor."

Also I heard from my school security that the offending student had to drop out due to finances. Possibility state farm's lawsuit......don't know and don't care. He fled the scene after hitting my car so my empathy for my fellow student does not exist for him. I'm just happy my car is good as new, and I got paid for my time off.


----------

